# 1890 Milk Bottle  3 gallon



## jah5656 (Oct 18, 2011)

Got this huge milk bottle, says Milk 1890 with a star on the front and bottom, has an embossed cow on bak is about 18 inches tall, no clue about it help would be great, thinking it was decoration


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 18, 2011)

_Hi jah5656;  _ I like it.  I have a collection of a lot of advertising bottles.  I have to assume this is what your bottle is.  It should have some identification of who made it.  The Owens Illinois plants made some of them on their three section machines.  Please keep me posted.  RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 18, 2011)

Yup, a commemorative from an important year in milk.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Got-milk%3F-1890/m-384779/tm.htm


----------



## epackage (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm gonna say 1970-1980's, if you like it display it....Jim


----------



## glass man (Oct 19, 2011)

YEP newish..but coolish...used to see em alot at flea markets..JAMIE


----------

